# The yard is finally clean!



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Oh wow. Hubby took the weed whacker to it and knocked down all that tall grass. We raked and weeded and cleared for an entire day to finally finish up. Now I can turn over the soil for the rose bed, install my little fence, and even get my veggie plot prepped. (Still can't plant anything out there, and it's JUNE!) 

I found some interesting lilies in the front yard that have some great looking foliage. I'll be moving those out back where I can see them. I'll also be thinning out the variegated hostas in the front and putting some out back. I'm going to put them around the edges of my compost bin and along the back bank of the yard. In a year or so, they will fill in nicely and voila! No more mowing the back bank! Maybe I'll even throw some bulbs in there for random color. 

I also have finally decided to repaint the glider. Remember those metal lawn chairs from the 50's? I have a double chair like that, and it's a glider. It used to be turquoise. When it's all cleaned and ready for painting, it will be bright purple, I think. I could do it white, with a powder finish,too. There is a powder coating place down the road. Whatever I do with it, it's going to be gorgeous. It will be placed on the flagstone patio, in the shade of the plum tree. By next summer, my yard should be all but finished, except for moving plants around, etc. All the construction and destruction should be finished this year. WOOHOO!! Progress!!


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

What?? No pictures?? 
Good job getting all that work done...it's a tough job!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

No pix. Don't have a camera!


----------

